# الملتقى بالطريقة دي بيتدمر والناس هاتهرب منه وأنا أولهم



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل المسؤولون عن الملتقى 

يجب مراقبة المشاركات والتفاعلات التي تحدث في الملتقى ويجب تعديل طرق التقييم حسب اهمية وفائدة المشاركة وليس حسب عدد المشاركات 

ويجب عمل اختبار لمن يريد عمل مشاركات ليكون عضوا يسمح له بعمل المواضيع والمشاركات

وتقسيم العضوية إلى شخص مبتدئ يريد التعلم يسمح له فقط بالمطالعة والقراءة وىخرون يسمح لهم بعمل وتحرير المواضيع الجديده

لاحظت ان هناك أشخاص لديهم تساؤلات كثيرة مكرره ويعيدونها مرارا وتكرارا رغم ان الإجابات متوفرة على الملتقى بشكل وافي وكامل

وأيضا يقوم الشخص بعمل صيغة للسؤال ثم يقوم ببذره كبذور النباتات الزراعيه على جميع المنتديات والملتقيات الهندسه والعجيب انه يمتلك في كل ملتقى إسم مختلف

يا إخوة يجب علينا الاهمام بالملتقى إن اردنا استمراره 
ويجب علينا تطويره والحد والتحكم من السماحيات فيه 

وقد قلت ذلك الكلام في موضوع للمهتمين بالملتقى ولا أحد يهتم

يجب إعطاء القائمين على الملتقى حوافز ماديه ومقابل لمجهوداتهم والحمد لله أنني لست مشرفا حتى لا يقول قائل أنني ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي

يجب على القائمين على الملتقى الاجتماع والتحاور في مستقبله ورسم خطط لتطويره ورفع كفاءته ومردوده العلمي

ولكن ما ألاحظه أنهم لا يهتمون بذلك ويبدوا أنهم يهدفون للإعلانات التجارية والعوائد التي يحصلون عليها منه ويدعون من يدش يدش ومن يتكلم يتكلم ومن يسأل يسأل ومن يجيب يجيب 

انا عارف ان كلامي مش هايعجب الكثير ولكن لا يعنيني إلا الله 

ألا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ahmed es (5 أغسطس 2011)

انا جديد فى الملتقى لكن نفس الإقتراحات مررت عليها فى منتديات اخرى وكلها فشلت؟

ان لم يكن الملتقى ربحى من الأساس اى ان يقف موظفون خلف ما تقول , فما تريده صعب المنال.

اما اذا كان من اقامة شخص بمجهودات زاتية واراد المنفعة العامة فهذا تقريبا اقسى ما تحصل عليه
لكن حاول ربما تستطيع ان تفعل شئ.


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t274552.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 أغسطس 2011)

طيب يعني قصدكم أسكت وأخليني في حالي ماشي

سلام


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أغسطس 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> طيب يعني قصدكم أسكت وأخليني في حالي ماشي
> 
> سلام



لا ماقصدش
بس أقصد ان حال الملتقى لم يعد يرضي أحد سوى الإدارة
وهناك موضوع فتح في قسم الهندسة المدنية يتناول نفس القصة، والإدارة ترد وتقول ليس في الإمكان أحسن مما كان


----------



## خالد الاقرع (6 أغسطس 2011)

يا طارق يا غالي
المشكلة العظمى هي في الاعضاء 
الاكثريه منهم يحب ان يستفيد ولا يفيد
ولهذا قلت مشاركتي في المنتدى
ولهذا اريد ان اوجه كلمة للاخوه

لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوما​


----------



## حمدى 12 (6 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رمضان كريم تقبل الله صيام جميع بي مزيد من اجر والمغفرة 
ياخى طارق بلال 
لا عليك انها فترة قصيرة بهدوء
برجع زي ماكان انشاء الله احسن
مشاركات قيمة ومفيدة وعلم
انشاء الله بيكون ملتقى المهندسين العرب أول ملتقى هندسي عربي
فخر واتزاز ل أخوة و أخوات
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك يا اخ حمدي وعلى فكره انت من اكبر الادلة على ما أقول طبعا عاوزين تعرفوا كيف تعالوا نشوف مع بعض

نذهب إلى الملف الشخصي لأستاذ الكبير قوي جدا خالص حمدي12 ونذهب إلى الاحصائيات وبعدين نبحث عن كل مواضيع الباشمهندس حمدي

ونشوف عدد المواضيع والبرامج التي أفادت آلاف الأشخاص في المنتدى وفي غيره وننظر في روعة أعمال الاخ حمدي وأهمية الشروحات واهمية البرامج التي ساهم بها وبعد ده كله ومع هذا الابداع الفذ نجد الأخ حمدي تقديره في الملتقى 

عضو فعال 

يا سلام ايه الحلاوه دي ومش هاقول أكثر من كده وسأترك لباقي الإخوة أن يبدوا رأيهم بعد اطلاعهم على ملف الأخ حمدي الشخصي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أغسطس 2011)

توضيح 

أنا قصدي ان الأخ حمدي لم يحظ بالتقدير الذي يستحقه فهو يستحق تقدير اعلى من عضو متميز يستحق أن يكون vip لما قدمه من برامج ومشاركات فعاله ومفيدة جدا لكل المهتمين بالماستر كام والسي ان سي


----------



## ah1med (7 أغسطس 2011)

فاليعذرني الجميع ، ربما يعرفني البعض وقد لا يعرفني البعض الآخر

على كل حال أخوكم مشرف في عدة منتديات منذ فترة طويلة ولدي من الخبرة الإشرافية ما تجعلني أؤيد ما تفضل به الأخ طارق بلال


باختصار لا توجد متابعة إشرافية حقيقية للمنتديات


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخى طارق بلال المعلم لك شرف وعزيمة لمتابعة إشرافية حقيقية لمنتدى المهندسين العرب و الأخى المهندس محمد بن اسماعيل 
بارك الله فيكم قوى الله عزيمتكم وارادتكم وجعلكم نصرة 
انشاء الله بيكون ملتقى المهندسين العرب أول ملتقى هندسي عربي
فخر واتزاز ل أخوة و أخوات
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## largn (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اول شي مبارك عليكم الشهر والله يوفقنا وياكم علي صيامه وقيامه ويتقبل منا ومنكم 

اخي طارق كلامك كله علي الراس من فوق وكلام سليم ولا في اي غلط ومعاك حق في كل الي قلته 

لكن انا عندي وجهة نظر 

كل منتدي ناجح اشوفه يكون منتدي مختص وليسى منتدي عام يعني المنتدي الحين في اقسام عده وكل قسم مختص بشي يعني لو المنتدي فقط للـ cnc انا اشوف انه راح يكون احسن بكثير من الوضع الحالي 

وارجو منك اخي طارق ان ترسل ايميلك لي بالخاص لاني اريد ان اخذ رايك بشغله بس مثل منت عارف ما يسمحون للعضو بأرسال رساله خاصه الا اذا تعدت مشاركاته الـ 50 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

